# [EVDL] Corded to cordless Lawn mower conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just finished a draft of a corded to cordless lawn mower project write 
up. Before putting it out on the net in various forms, I would like to 
have it "peer reviewed" especially since I still consider myself to be a 
newby and the write up may remove all doubt. I have it in pdf, odt , 
and doc formats.

If interested, please reply to me off list. Thanks!!

Peter
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120610/7dc8192f/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

